# Humor: Chaos Havocs



## EmperorsChosen

Another 'funny' for you.


----------



## lightmonkey

that explains a lot.....


----------



## Lord Khorne

Ha ha ha haven't seen something that funny related to warhammer since the round table of bretonnia did an humorous image contest!


----------



## Xavier_Llayton

brilliant, got anymore?


----------



## TAUfanatic

where'd you get this?

did you make it yourself?!


----------



## mjobrien10

that does explain alot...hehe


----------



## PieMan

awesome...dont drink and shoot


----------



## Ambrose

Questions have just been answered


----------



## gwmaniac

haha, i wonder how the beer got through the helmet.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac

My name is brother Lycurgus.....and I'm an alcholic......I've been sober for 1,000 years since the Heresy....UNTIL TODAY!!!! YEAHA!!!!


----------



## Red Corsairs

Haha, great! I love it!


----------



## Gambit14

haha i like this pic, reminds me of a time i played a chaos army and his havocs didnt hit anything once


----------

